# Turquoise



## Lou Currier (Feb 17, 2017)

I am in need of some crushed turquoise. Where is a good source?


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 17, 2017)

how crushed and does it need to be all blue. i have lots of crumbly chyrsacolla that is mostly turquoise blue, but also some reds and greens. it is harder than turquoise but would work the same in epoxy


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2017)

Seems like @barry richardson was honing in on some a while back.

If you don't find the what you're after, fuchsite will also work as a green stone filler. As a bonus, it's a lot cheaper than turquoise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Feb 18, 2017)

I bought a 10lb box from Michael's $9.99 and a 1.5inch galvanized pipe and threaded cap. 1foot piece of rebar(works the best I have found). By far the cheapest. I get different sizes by screening it out with with kitchen mesh strainer. I do a ton of stone inlay and that's the best I have found for quantity X quality X price...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> how crushed and does it need to be all blue. i have lots of crumbly chyrsacolla that is mostly turquoise blue, but also some reds and greens. it is harder than turquoise but would work the same in epoxy



Do you have a picture?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 18, 2017)

10lbs of turquoise for 10 bucks? 

I gotta see this one. Lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Seems like @barry richardson was honing in on some a while back.
> 
> If you don't find the what you're after, fuchsite will also work as a green stone filler. As a bonus, it's a lot cheaper than turquoise.


I was going to get some more, but then I found a considerable stash I had, so I lost my steam... How much do you need Lou? I could send you enough for a few projects, you would need to crush ot yourself though... There is a big gem show/swap meet going on now about 2 hours west of me https://xpopress.com/showcase/profile/5/quartzsite-showcase-swapmeet 
I would like to check it out this year if I get the time, might be able to score some crumbs and sweepings on the cheap....


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2017)

Enough to fill in some minor cracks and voids on a small vase. Not sure how much would be needed because I never used it before.


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 18, 2017)

One of the guys in our club uses the plastic from blue pvc sewer pipe (new pipe I would hope )
Drills holes and captures the shavings 
I have no idea how it looks as I've not seen examples but he swears you can't tell the difference...

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 18, 2017)

Real turquoise stone can't be cut with HHS tools. Dulls them instantly. It will sand easily along with the wood you inlay it into.

I just got some crushed turquoise "stone" from Craft Supply's USA. Its $10.75 fer a small bag. You saw it at my demo in Orlando in the Cherry Burl mill set. Great stuff, easy to use & went a lot further than I thought. Cuts easily with HHS tools.

Several guys in my guild use colored sand from IKEA. I've not tried it but it looks very good.

I'm going to try the blue PVC pipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 18, 2017)

RedwoodWorkshop said:


> I bought a 10lb box from Michael's $9.99 and a 1.5inch galvanized pipe and threaded cap. 1foot piece of rebar(works the best I have found). By far the cheapest. I get different sizes by screening it out with with kitchen mesh strainer. I do a ton of stone inlay and that's the best I have found for quantity X quality X price...



Is this what you had?? http://www.michaels.com/10322832.html#q=turquoise&pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=93
I had a necklace some one gave me & when I crushed it up it was white inside. The stuff was dyed. I threw it away.

Above "stone" may be dyed like several of their other products. But if you've crushed & it's blue throughout it sounds like a winner!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 18, 2017)

@Tony -- here ya go:
I tend to use a lot compared to others here.....
I get most of mine from Alltribes- you have to navigate their site to get to bulk sales. Some is $$$- depends on your budget-- have done ok with them.
I've also scored some decently colored stuff on ebay-- comes from China or thereabouts--- about $ 10 for 4 oz-- but there are occasionally bigger amts.
You can also get "man made" turquoise by searching that on the web-- mostly it's Howlite, but if it's colored well will do the trick.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Is this what you had?? http://www.michaels.com/10322832.html#q=turquoise&pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=93
> I had a necklace some one gave me & when I crushed it up it was white inside. The stuff was dyed. I threw it away.
> 
> Above "stone" may be dyed like several of their other products. But if you've crushed & it's blue throughout it sounds like a winner!!!




I bought one off fleabay and got hosed. It was white inside. To make matters worse, I sent Kevin some of it thinking it was real stuff....boy...talk about embarrassing....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Feb 19, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Is this what you had?? http://www.michaels.com/10322832.html#q=turquoise&pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=93
> I had a necklace some one gave me & when I crushed it up it was white inside. The stuff was dyed. I threw it away.
> 
> Above "stone" may be dyed like several of their other products. But if you've crushed & it's blue throughout it sounds like a winner!!!



Yes that is it. Most everything I have crushed in it is good to go. 
Not all of it but most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I bought one off fleabay and got hosed. It was white inside. To make matters worse, I sent Kevin some of it thinking it was real stuff....boy...talk about embarrassing....



Yeah-- that's ebay. If it's someone I hadn't used before, I'll buy a small amt. just to see.
And _NEVER _buy "turquoise" aquarium gravel, it'll just be painted rocks---I just know that......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm definitly going to try the blue PVC pipe. Will post picts. Compared it to real inlaid turquoise & it was identical!!

Going to cut on saw & collect the sawdust


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I'm definitly going to try the blue PVC pipe. Will post picts. Compared it to real inlaid turquoise & it was identical!!
> 
> Going to cut on saw & collect the sawdust



I'm interested in seeing that too. Nice close up pix too...please...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

How about this stuff? I have it saved in my list, but I haven't tried it yet....

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2125

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 19, 2017)

They even have shredded money!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How about this stuff? I have it saved in my list, but I haven't tried it yet....
> 
> http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2125



Seen them before, good stuff--manmade. I was able to find some manmade in larger quant so thats what I got. It's really blue, often mix it with the real stuff to brighten it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How about this stuff? I have it saved in my list, but I haven't tried it yet....
> 
> http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2125



Price doesn't look half bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't do alot of inlay, but here is what I use to crush the turquoise (no, not the bandsaw). You can zoom in and see the turquoise I bought off amazon, pretty low grade chalky stuff, but it works fine for the price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 21, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I don't do alot of inlay, but here is what I use to crush the turquoise (no, not the bandsaw). You can zoom in and see the turquoise I bought off amazon, pretty low grade chalky stuff, but it works fine for the price.
> 
> View attachment 122551



that is like the chrysocolla that i have only min has a bit more blue and green. is that stone as white as the picture makes it look?


----------



## jasonb (Feb 21, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> that is like the chrysocolla that i have only min has a bit more blue and green. is that stone as white as the picture makes it look?



Think its the lighting making it look white. Here is a pen I made awhile back with the stone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Feb 21, 2017)

This is from the stuff I got at Michael's. I know its hardly crushed but I think it's the only example I have. I also made this as one of my first ever lathe projects... I think I'm getting worse over time!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## The100road (Feb 21, 2017)

What type of epoxy do you guys use when adding the turquoise?

I have quickcure 5 two part epoxy. Will that Work?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 21, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I don't do alot of inlay, but here is what I use to crush the turquoise (no, not the bandsaw). You can zoom in and see the turquoise I bought off amazon, pretty low grade chalky stuff, but it works fine for the price.
> 
> View attachment 122551



Knarly looking mallet you have there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 22, 2017)

The100road said:


> What type of epoxy do you guys use when adding the turquoise?
> 
> I have quickcure 5 two part epoxy. Will that Work?



I use thin or medium CA glue.


----------



## The100road (Feb 22, 2017)

jasonb said:


> I use thin or medium CA glue.



Aw okay, just watched a video. I was thinking it had to be mixed into the epoxy and then applied. But you actually just put the glue over the stone and let it soak in. I see I seen 

Thank you


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 22, 2017)

The100road said:


> Aw okay, just watched a video. I was thinking it had to be mixed into the epoxy and then applied. But you actually just put the glue over the stone and let it soak in. I see I seen
> 
> Thank you



For big chunks i like epoxy but for the powdery stuff CA is best.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RedwoodWorkshop (Feb 24, 2017)

I almost always use CA but I buy it in large quantities...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bad this place has me eying every damn tree I see side the road, in a state claustrophobics can't live in for all the trees, now y'all got me eying PVC pipe on water projects!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 4, 2017)

Sleeping Beauty Turquoise. The real stuff. PIMA to work with. Dulls turning tools in 1 second.


----------



## The100road (Mar 4, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Sleeping Beauty Turquoise. The real stuff. PIMA to work with.
> 
> View attachment 123297



Does that mean it's up for grabs sense it's such a PIMA?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 4, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Sleeping Beauty Turquoise. The real stuff. PIMA to work with.
> 
> View attachment 123297


That sure is pretty stuff!!
I have lots of blanks that will _need _it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 4, 2017)

The100road said:


> Does that mean it's up for grabs sense it's such a PIMA?


----------

